# problème avec whatsapp...



## Ambri-piotta (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour les zamis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voilà  je me suis (enfin) acheté cet ipod touch 4ème génération... J'ai tout  synchronisé et là, bizarre, je n'arrive pas à y mettre la fameuse  application _whatsapp_...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai contacté le SAV apple, j'ai fait tout ce qu'il m'a dit de aire mais toujours rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors là,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je l'efface et la réinstalle, mais ça ne marche toujours pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Précisément,  quand je la sélectionne dans appareil/apps pour la synchroniser, il  fait la procédure, me l'installe, et me la désinstalle soudainement (en  me là décochant..) donc la je ne comprend vraiment pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avez vous des conseils, idées?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ambri-piotta (28 Décembre 2010)

Personne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Aller voir ici peut-être : http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/


----------

